# Help just dropped my camera



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Just dropped it and now the zoom bit keeps coming out and going back in???. Sorry not to clued up on Cameras as you may be able to tell  . 
Question is as we have had it a while, Its a Sony cybershot 7.2 pixel btw what do i replace it with? Dont have to be all singing and dancing as i wouldnt make the most of it anyway got around 100 to 150 Thanks gang:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

On the dropped camera. Take out the batteries and hold the on/off button for 10 seconds, put them back in and try it again.

As for the new camera have a look at Panasonic. DP review is a great site too mate.

Maxtor.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

You got household insurance.......?


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

For that money check out the slightly older Panasonic Lumix TZ range. If you got for a slightly older model you still get a brilliant camera, but a lot cheaper.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Tried the battery out on off pressed but no joy, appreciated though:thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Slim boy fat naughty naughty lol tbh dont think its worth it as its an older camera, Wookey i work for John Lewis so been having a look on there site but to be honest it all baffles me! Sure most on there will be better then what i had.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Something like this, is a good buy

http://www.bristolcameras.co.uk/p-panasonic-lumix-dmc-tz8.htm


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

My head hurts lol so many! One thing i would like if these cameras do it,is if you hold the button down it takes three or so pictures sorry if that doesnt make much sense.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Continuous advance


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes the Lumix do.

I've got an older TZ-6 which lives in the van/garage and that has a burst function which goes to infinity!


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Is this one ok? Panasonic Lumix DMC-FS18EB-K Camera, HD 720p, 16.1 MP, 4x Optical Zoom, 2.7" LCD Screen, sorry dont know how to do the link thing.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

http://www.johnlewis.com/231203442/Product.aspx


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

But my 12 year old son does lol.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

It looks good to me for the price! :thumb: 

Maxtor.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> It looks good to me for the price! :thumb:
> 
> Maxtor.


Get discount on top


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Get discount on top


Go for it....just don't drop it! 

Enjoy.

Maxtor.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> Go for it....just don't drop it!
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Maxtor.


Lol my boys hae dropped it countless times and been fine honestly the first time i drop it and bang, cant really complain got some good picture memories with that camera!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

georgeandpeppa said:


> http://www.johnlewis.com/231203442/Product.aspx


Looks good - 4x optical zoom and 16MP worth having.

Out of interest, what discount do you get? I used to work for a major retailer and got 10% - worth it on high ticket items.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Looks good - 4x optical zoom and 16MP worth having.
> 
> Out of interest, what discount do you get? I used to work for a major retailer and got 10% - worth it on high ticket items.


12% off electrical and 25% off everything else


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Slim boy fat naughty naughty lol tbh dont think its worth it as its an older camera.....


Nothing naughty about it - that's why we pay premiums. , and it was accidentally dropped.......:thumb:

Good luck with whatever replacement you go for, remember to let us see some results....:wave:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

After last night i was certain i was getting the one in post 12, but after getting down the shop and having a feel lol i went for this one http://www.johnlewis.com/231203415/Product.aspx should be here soon, will take a couple of the car and get them up, a big thanks for all your help guys!!!!


----------

